# GRI question



## CrabbyAggy (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi does anyone know when you get your first scan when you get your first bfp


----------



## wanabmum (Jul 30, 2009)

THEY GAVE ME MY DATE WHEN THEY PHONED AFTER BLOODS BUT SOME GET A LETTER THE FOLLOWING WEEK.XXXXXX


----------



## Star Sparkle (Dec 19, 2011)

hi there you get your first scan at 8wks, they will give you, your date once they get your blood results back and tell you that day..


----------

